
Passengers Who Call Uber Instead of an Ambulance Put Drivers at Risk - minimaxir
https://www.buzzfeed.com/carolineodonovan/taking-uber-lyft-emergency-room-legal-liabilities
======
chrisbennet
Ambulance ride can be extremely expensive I’ve heard. Even if you have
insurance, I’m not sure I’d trust the insurance company not to deny the claim.

[https://www.vox.com/policy-and-
politics/2018/1/29/16906558/a...](https://www.vox.com/policy-and-
politics/2018/1/29/16906558/anthem-emergency-room-coverage-denials-
inappropriate)

